# Rolex And Their Image



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Not the usual, question (I don't think) more of an observation from experience.

Rolex = no knowledge of watches

Rolex = owned by flash Harrys and/or w**kers

Rolex = must be fake, you're not rich enough to own one

But is that really what people think? or is it just a WIS snob / anti-snob thing?

I own Rolexes and wear them daily, amongst other makers pieces at one time or another.

I have never had anyone, friend or new acquaintance, ask me if it's fake.

I've never had anyone take a dislike to me because I'm wearing 'that' watch.

And the only questions / comments I get are these, (that's if people even notice)

"is that a Rolex?"

"how much was it?"

"that's nice"

What other strangers might think of me or my watch, I simply don't care, as it's my choice for me.

So I ask again, is that really what people think? or is it just a WIS snob / anti-snob thing?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Where's the popcorn.....


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Those who really know the watch industry see Rolex as a Swiss Seiko. Someone commented on them online once saying "Rolex is the best 300 pound watch you will pay 8000 pound for" (sic).

I have Rolexes and I wear them when I'm going to common places such as the market where every clerk and sales lady knows Rolex. In every other circumstance I wear an Audemars, a Patek, a JLC. I also wear a Rolex when I travel internationally because, compared to better watches, they are inexpensive so losing one isn't a big thing.

Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.

Watches are "things" used for a purpose. A Rolex is a thing that tells the uninitiated that the wearer has a certain degree of success. A Patek will tell someone else with success that the Patek wearer has had real success and has learned the rules of the game. When we see "things" as anything other than tools then we have been lead into self delusion by the marketing firms.

P.S. I'm used to the hate so bring it on.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

At work I come under the "scruffy [email protected]@rd you can't afford a real one that must be a fake"










:lol: :lol:

I rarely socialize with people from work but on the odd occasions that I do I'm sure they think that about my clothes as well but to be honest I don't care what people think.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more... 

An awful lot of people don't care what you wear on your wrist... Sometimes it can be helpful to dress in a certain way to impress those who you want to take you seriously - I'm thinking certain shops, hotels, restaurants, where it might actually make a difference to the quality of service you receive (you'd be amazed). Rolex is the best know high-end brand worldwide and is easily recognised even by those with little knowledge of watches - aspirational for all, if you like - so I can see how it might be used.

Patek is for more for those in the know and is probably the most admired brand amongst jewellers and collectors, etc.

None of this says anything about the actual or relative quality of watches of either brand compared to a whole raft of others we could all mention (so I won't).

Perception is reality :yes:


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

I'm sure most people don't even notice my Rolex,










I wear it because I like it, not to show off.

Rolex have a wonderful long history packed with innovation, and make some bloody good watches.

Every collection should have at least one.......this inverse snobbery thing really pisses me off.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> At work I come under the "scruffy [email protected]@rd you can't afford a real one that must be a fake"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like scruffy ###### so the pints on me. :yes: As far as Rolex, Timex or anything in between they are all watches. Suited to all needs and financial brackets. So to each their own.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

It's just this watch y' know. 

Apologies to the late Douglas Adams.

Anything you don't have you want, once you have one it lose the mystique.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Wear what you like.

Like what you wear

You are what you are, and what you wear doesn't change that.:buba:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I was wearing my Glycine Combat Sub for work yesterday. I stopped the Bus to pick up a couple of lads and as they boarded the first one paused at the cab screen, looked at my wrist, and then said "nice Rolex". These lads were around 9 or 10 :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > At work I come under the "scruffy [email protected]@rd you can't afford a real one that must be a fake"
> ...


That wasn't a bad wee pub I met you in but the next time you can have as run down the road and we'll go to a proper one with my brother, an old boy lit up in the bar, barman, who had just recently stated and not got a feel for the clientele said you can't smoke in here, old bloke said "[email protected] off Son its raining ootside and the ###### ill look at ma cairds if a go oot" barman thought about it for a minute then pulled an ashtray from under the bar and gave it to the old boy.

Nobody even noted I was wearing a watch never mind a Rolex :grin:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

jonbkk said:


> Those who really know the watch industry see Rolex as a Swiss Seiko. Someone commented on them online once saying "Rolex is the best 300 pound watch you will pay 8000 pound for" (sic).
> 
> I have Rolexes and I wear them when I'm going to common places such as the market where every clerk and sales lady knows Rolex. In every other circumstance I wear an Audemars, a Patek, a JLC. I also wear a Rolex when I travel internationally because, compared to better watches, they are inexpensive so losing one isn't a big thing.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised that you're used to the hate!


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

jonbkk said:


> Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.


Interesting perspective. I'm a scruffy git, overweight and have no hair. How would you judge me? Incorrectly, I'm sure, according to your own rules of life.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Dick Browne said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> > Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.
> ...


If you talk to kids up here you get arrested.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Haggis said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


Even if they're your own, Derek?


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

" Anyone can follow fashion, but few understand style "

From Dick's sig. above sums it up.

It is not what watch you wear but how you wear it that tells more about you.

Yes, we have all seen the "salesman" type flashing his ***** about so you see how good he is at selling, does not impress me and is more likely to make me walk away - if he thinks I am going to fund his next watch he can think again.

The bloke down the pub wearing the same watch - different thing altogether, bought it because he likes the design and effort gone into making it.

Yes, I wear a relatively expensive watch to work, why, because I like the watch it serves a purpose, I need a chronograph most days often several times a day.

It is not being able to afford a *****. If we put our minds to it we probably could. It is being able to *justify* spending that much on a watch.

Some people have asked why spend that much on a watch "You could have a bl**dy good hoilday for what that cost" yes I could and and a fortnights 'pleasure' in some God forsaken hole full of ar***oIes and a few photos.

Instead I have something on my wrist that gives me pleasure everytime I look at it and will continue to do so for many years to come.

My one and only post on this subject, breath, and fetch my medication - "I'll have one of each and two of the yellow ones please nurse"


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

Dick Browne said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> > Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.
> ...


Virtually all my bosses have been fat and bald, except for the last one who was a marathon runner and cyclist........

......Guess which one killed the company.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Haggis said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


This is interesting. If we agree that there is a general view that a Rolex is 'expensive' and whilst such a term is relative, most of us would not argue that that generally holds true. The people in the park have a range of 'prejudices' - that is in its broadest meaning that they pre-judge people and things based on a shorthand of learned cues and inferences overlaying assumed norms and values. We all do it to some extent, even if we're not that aware of it. So, if to others you don't 'look' like someone who could 'afford' a genuine Rolex, they may simply assume you have a fake based on their pre-judged assumptions - a range of cues, not just the watch. It may be a form of rationalising envy stemming from the perceived dissonant visual cues that may make them feel better about themselves - hence their comments. If you went to the park in say a Saville Row suit and Gucci shoes - cues that are more obvious and widely understood and support the signals from the Rolex, the response would probably have been different. Perhaps not necessarily better, but different. Dirty Habitz's story about his Glycine is similarly also based on assumptions made by the children

But we all make assumptions and pre-judge to varying degrees. If you consider wearing a Rolex is a sign of success you are also using learned cues and inferences to project an image you may wish others to understand and assume about you. You are basically asking other people to pre-judge you. So, in a way it's the flip side of the same coin. When these pre-judgments conflict or otherwise don't match, it can cause upset...

There's nothing right or wrong with any of this. IMO life's too short to worry or get hacked off about it one way or other. Just enjoy your watch in good health - you can't take it with you. :good:


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

jonbkk said:


> Those who really know the watch industry see Rolex as a Swiss Seiko. Someone commented on them online once saying "Rolex is the best 300 pound watch you will pay 8000 pound for" (sic).
> 
> I have Rolexes and I wear them when I'm going to common places such as the market where every clerk and sales lady knows Rolex. In every other circumstance I wear an Audemars, a Patek, a JLC. I also wear a Rolex when I travel internationally because, compared to better watches, they are inexpensive so losing one isn't a big thing.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you don't scrub up as well as you think you do?

You say such people should be ignored, yet you come across in this post as someone who simply cannot ignore it, and as someone who is quite bitter about it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There is already way to much over thinking going on in this thread already

Or the posh definition for those that think a Rolex is a Â£300 Swiss Seiko :lol: :lol:

*Analysis paralysis*

*"**The term "**analysis paralysis*" or "*paralysis of analysis*" refers to over-analyzing (or over-thinking) a situation"


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but...


 :stop: ...sorry to say this but anyone who knows anything about watches and is sucessful wears a patek , rolex is just a mid tier brand with an over inflated image to the non wis.

*NB , personally i think rolex make decent watches , tho i dont like the 'image' that comes with owning one and the inevitable 'is that real /a fake ' that you will get asked when wearing it , i dont buy watches to say 'look at me' (and i guess most in here dont either) , tho rolex are tied to this type of person due to the fact non wis think they are so expensive only multi millionaires can afford to own one.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

ive worked hard over the years, same as i think many others here have

ive finally reached an age where i am comfortable and like to buy nice things, why do i do it? for me no-one else!

i would love a rolex but only certain models as i would like to add to my collection,

yes i may have some expensive watches but it does not matter to me, i like my g shocks just as much.

there was once a time that id go into car dealerships dressed in my best clobber with a nice watch hanging of my wrist, i dont want to be that person anymore

i laugh at myself for doing that, lol.

bond is right and ive seen threads like this go down hill fast,

after all we all see things differently and if we all liked the same stuff life would be boring!

different people, different models, different prices, we are all the same!

colin


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I've always avoided Rolex because of the fake issue - not because of any concern that others may think I'm wearing a fake, but because I'm concerned that I may not recognise a fake when buying.

My Omega knowledge is reasonably good, and I know the tells on most of the models I buy, my Rolex radar is far less well attuned.

Anyway, back on topic, what image does it give? I work in software and most people I work with are high net-worth (oh, how I hate that phrase, but I use it to differentiate from people who just earn good money - most of my peers have earned well for many years and now earn well and have low debt). A quality watch is more or less the norm, alongside a quality car. It's not flash, in the main, but I guess I'm lucky that I work with people who have been around for a while and have enough confidence to avoid the obvious errors which many people make when first making a good living - that includes me and most of my peers.

There are probably as many Rolex as Omega's worn in the office. Many of us own more than one "quality" watch, and almost without exception, most of them are worn for personal reasons, rather than for image.

When I first joined, every member of my team drove either a 7 series BMW or S-Class Merc, I had a Volvo and I was happy with that, not wanting to be judged by customers by the car I drove. Similarly, most of my work clothes are M&S rather than the labels (Armani and Boss, mainly) I wore early on in my career.

These days, I seem to have drifted (via Saab and VW) to a Merc, but an E-Class, not an S. I wanted a big estate and it was the best I could find. Most of my colleagues are now either driving E-Class or 5-series. There are a few Porsches, X5's, Range- and Land-Rovers, and at least one Ferrari, but in the main it's mid-range stuff.

The watches we wear kind of reflect that, chosen to say "quality" but not be outrageously flash - PO, SMP and Sub are the norm.

So, what does it say? I'd say that it says nothing really other than the wearer appreciates quality but doesn't want to shout about it. There are flash options in the Rolex range, even before you get to the diamond/gold level - gold Daytona anyone? but in the main, the Sub's are subtle and understated, and they say that the wearer is comfortable enough to wear something expensive without needing to make sure that everyone notices it.

There are many different levels in the Rolex range, from very subtle to totally outrageous, Rolex knows how to market each to the appropriate demographic and does so very well. The perception in the mind of Joe Public is that it's the best watch in the world, the most expensive watch in the world, and the most desirable watch in the world. We all know that none of these statements is necessarily true, but we also all know that without the quality being there, the Rolex myth would disappear within a very short space of time.

Oh, and despite the opening paragraph, I already own one Rolex (a 1955 Air King) and am looking for a second - a Sub this time, preferably 5513.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> There is already way to much over thinking going on in this thread already
> 
> Or the posh definition for those that think a Rolex is a Â£300 Swiss Seiko :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


100% agree Bond

Funny thread though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

robert75 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > There is already way to much over thinking going on in this thread already
> ...


Last week I was accused of being a "Champagne Socialist" by one of our resident Tory Boys, no name no pack drill but he knows who he is :lol: :lol:

So with it in mind that I was getting above my station and being accused of being a bit of a knobber, this week it's back to normal even if I do wear a Rolex

:grin:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

oooooooooohh russian standard..........v nice

that rolies not too bad either!! lol


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > 100% agree Bond
> ...


Mmmm, suddenly I'm feeling thirsty


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Dick Browne said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Browne said:
> ...


Yup! :notworthy: it is getting to that stage.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


Hell I am going to get new glasses! I thought that said talking sorry it said Taking. My bad apologies. My eyes go screwy thinking about Rolex. :wallbash:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

jonbkk said:


> Those who really know the watch industry see Rolex as a Swiss Seiko. Someone commented on them online once saying "Rolex is the best 300 pound watch you will pay 8000 pound for" (sic).
> 
> I have Rolexes and I wear them when I'm going to common places such as the market where every clerk and sales lady knows Rolex. In every other circumstance I wear an Audemars, a Patek, a JLC. I also wear a Rolex when I travel internationally because, compared to better watches, they are inexpensive so losing one isn't a big thing.
> 
> ...


" I wear them when I'm going to common places such as the market" " they are inexpensive so losing one isn't a big thing"

" I'm used to the hate so bring it on"

With comments like that are you really surprised 

P.S. If ever you want to lose one lose it my way :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I deal with many customers every day of the working week and I pretty much always clock their wrist-clock all the time if I get the chance. I've seen a few people wearing vintage Rollys. I wonder if anyone notices my very own treasured Oysterdate. Not at work of course 'cos I don't wear it.

I've seen many a watch that I didn't expect to see on the wrist of an ordinary looking Joe Shmoe.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I think Rolex, more than any other brand, display the appearance of wealth and success, justified or not. Perhaps Rolls Royce also.

I would imagine the negative reaction people encounter basically stem from jealousy. Personally speaking, nobody has ever said anything to me about my rolex. But then, a look a little like a tramp so it's possible they think I've stolen them.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I don' t look at other people's watches as I think staring. At another blokes wrist is a bit weird really.

I can' t believe anyone has fallen for the troll's nonsense again!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

handlehall said:


> I can' t believe anyone has fallen for the troll's nonsense again!


Agreed!


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

handlehall said:


> I don' t look at other people's watches as I think staring. At another blokes wrist is a bit weird really.
> 
> I can' t believe anyone has fallen for the troll's nonsense again!


Thank you, I was reading the thread in disbelief that people were bothering to reply. He's quite obviously just trying to wind you all up, people do not talk like that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm glad someone else mentioned Timex - - saves me doing it! :lol:

When I dress up to go dancing, I put on my Â£25 Timex and wait for folks to ask

"Is that a real Timex? Can't you afford anything better? :rofl2:"

To which I truthfully answer

"That's nothing My Man, you should see my  Â£8 GOER!"

Bring on the Lurv, Baby, I'm used to it! :wallbash:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I prefer Tudors. :yes:


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Dick Browne said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> > Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.
> ...


You're an idiot is how I would judge you.


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

jonbkk said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


Tut Tut. That's not very nice is it?


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

RTM Boy said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Browne said:
> ...


Your observations are intelligent and just but I didn't make the rules, I just have to abide by them.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

To be honest, I thought it was an interesting question.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

jonbkk said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


 I think you'll find that those people you met in the park are better judges of character than you give them credit for.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

jonbkk said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


We should be careful how we judge others lest our judgement be visited upon ourselves.

Your response gives me all the information I need. Thank you very much for your considered input, it is valuable and no doubt valid.

I can merely comfort myself with the knowledge that I may be overweight, I may dress poorly, I may have no hair. All of that is true, and some of it is my responsibility. I have faults, I have many faults but when all is said and done, I'm not you. For that I am truly grateful.

Have a good weekend "Jon"


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

jonbkk said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


You have an interesting way of judging people

Today im am wearing a Richard Mille RM11 DLC Ltd edition Singapore










Im from Liverpool but now live in Hampshire, based on that small amount of information how would you judge me ?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

jonbkk said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


You may have a few pound , But you posses no class at all . People judge success and class . You might have to buy some from ebay etc . People will still look down on you


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Dusty said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Browne said:
> ...


I'd say its fairly obvious that you nicked it because you thought that it was an 'LFC' watch and you've now gone on the run, so all those curly haired, shell suited henchmen can't track you down!! ;-)


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

danoafc said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


LFC !!!!! The second best team on mersyside :tongue2:

PS good luck for Tuesday night :notworthy:


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

Dusty said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Don't they do those watches in blue and white? :huh:


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

jonbkk said:


> People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.


You are Craig Revel Horwood and I claim my prize!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

HHHH said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> > People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.
> ...


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Dusty said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Haha! Thanks Dusty. I think we are gonna need more than luck in the replay, but I've enjoyed it while its lasted! I've not experienced an atmosphere quite like last Sat at Boundary Park

since the early nineties! Shame there will be half the number of fans there today v Portsmouth!

Looking forward to Goodison on Tuesday though!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm curious what hair has to do with anything. I haven't had any for years.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Dusty said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


That's right, the second best...after Tranmere Rovers  Go you Superwhites!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Ooooh, we could do with your lot finding the wheels to the bus again and doing us a favour at Colchester today, RTM!!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I meet quite a few "successful" businessmen at meetings and I often check out what they're wearing on their wrist. Whilst I enjoy seeing the odd IWC or Panerai, I'm always strangely impressed when they have something inexpensive like a Casio or Seiko as perhaps it speaks volumes about how down to earth they remain.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

And in my mind that is true class; wearing something cheap when you could afford something costing so much more. As opposed to many in today's i-want-it-now society who wear a watch they can't afford without borrowing on the never-never.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm curious what hair has to do with anything. I haven't had any for years.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Measure of success, apparently. I'm sure Digby Jones, Alan Sugar, Donald Trump et al are now concerned about how others perceive their success.

Also apparent is the non-essential nature of correct grammar or good manners in the behaviour and communication of the succesful, if a certain standards-setter in this thread is anything to go by


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

GASHEAD said:


> And in my mind that is true class; wearing something cheap when you could afford something costing so much more. As opposed to many in today's i-want-it-now society who wear a watch they can't afford without borrowing on the never-never.


I'd partially agree with that - it depends on what's important or desirable to the individual. I wear a selection of watches from Rolex to Timex, but never do so for anybody but myself, as long as I like the watch, that's what matters to me. I have concerns about those who are so desperate to impress, and carefully choose every single item to give a certain impression. I stopped that behaviour when I stopped dating. I'd much rather people judge me on my actions rather than on my appearance.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

danoafc said:


> Ooooh, we could do with your lot finding the wheels to the bus again and doing us a favour at Colchester today, RTM!!


Yeah, we're good at losing wheels...we'll do our best for you. But the home game on 9th March is the one I'm looking forward to Dan :wink2:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

RTM Boy said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh, we could do with your lot finding the wheels to the bus again and doing us a favour at Colchester today, RTM!!
> ...


I'd normally say the same, but with our precarious league position and 2 tricky games in Pompey and the Blades to come, I'm not so sure!

Looking at our respective league positions, I'd happily take a point at PP, but games against you lot always tend to be nervy and edgy affairs so who knows?!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

danoafc said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > danoafc said:
> ...


I'm genuinely sorry to see Athletic at the bottom end of the table - you guys have been through alot and deserve better. The top end is a real bun fight - there's just 4 points separating the top 7 at the mo, so I fear mid-table mediocrity awaits us as the season concludes...


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

RTM Boy said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > RTM Boy said:
> ...


Yeah, I couldn't believe how close it was at the top of the league when I looked a couple of weeks back. I think there was 2 points from top to 7th or something daft! Think you d handsome bad injuries though haven't you?

Thing is, we deserve to be where we are. The table doesn't lie as they say, but the squad is capable of a lot more and hopefully they'll achieve that soon!

Good luck today anyway. Leaving in for the game in a few mins.

Fingers crossed. ;-)


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

danoafc said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > danoafc said:
> ...


Yeah, our squad is a bit thinner than I'd like unfortunately.

Anyway, good luck against Pompie...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This thread has gone soo far off topic it`s in another timezone :rofl:

Mind you, I suppose it is better then the trolling we were getting earlier


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well said Mach funny seeing how these threads can change so easily! Lol


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

I'm an LFC fan, so I'm just keeping quiet... h34r:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm curious what hair has to do with anything. I haven't had any for years.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


At least you have a Rolex, most of the poor buggars on this forum don't have either.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious what hair has to do with anything. I haven't had any for years.
> ...


Last night I decided to give my head a quick once over with the clippers but having had a few Vodkas I missed a bit, This amused Big M no end so much so she never told me. I wondered why they were all laughing at me when I got to the pub last night !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jonbkk said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk said:
> ...


Speaking of idiots, ls it not time to toddle off home old chap your village Is missing you.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


similar happened to me in the past , used to do grade4 all over on my own , one night the grade 4 plastic thing came off as i was doing the back which ended up carving a 0 into my head so i had to do the lot - had an interesting look for a month or so and got offered a few BNP leaflets when out and about.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Ha! Sorry about the digression chaps!!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Oooops. Yeah, got a bit carried away going fftopic2: I'm afraid - sorry. Happily we both got the right results! :thumbup:.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Rolex watches tend to suit many of their owners........


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

These threads make me laugh, I have come across all sorts of Rolex owners in my time, so many in fact I usually dismiss the Rolex stereotype often promoted on forums.

Much of the stereotyping seems to come from people who have never owned a Rolex or have claimed they have owned many Rolexes (but of course don't have any now because they are rubbish)

Sure there are people who fit the naysayers stereotype however, in my experience, it is also applicable to many other brands such as Panerai, Hublot, Patek etc, say what you will about the "sterotype" they are usually wealthy and successful and are rarely stupid. Perhaps wealth and success is the issue and not the fact that some wear Rolex?

Going back to my all types of people wear Rolex you only need to look at this forum, I doubt if Mac and Bond fit the "stereotype", of course the naysayer would probably dismiss them as ignorant which those of us who know them would certainly not agree.

Rolex are a successful brand who have stood the test of time, they have evolved their business model but still produce some of the best tool watches for the money as well as more fashionable variants.

Back to people, here is a Rolex worn by an ex Rhodesian SAS soldier .... now go and tell him he is a stereotype


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Whatever watch brand you wear it's a personal choice. Jack always wore Omega because that's what he liked. He wasn't a fan of merc hands (I think that's what he called them) but I have to say I like Pob's Rolex Precision.

At the end of the day wear what you like & anyone who doesn't like it can go to hell!

Emma


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^Plus one to that!

At the moment I'm wearing an Omega, later I might change to another Omega, Nomos, Smiths, Enicar, Marvin, Yema or Orient. I won't change to a Rolex, as I don't have one. If I happen to find the right vintage Rolex at the right price I'll buy it and wear it along with the others. It won't signal a change in my personality, success, lifestyle or aspirations. Honest. It's a watch.:buba:


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Blimey this is a lively one ...

Good hair ,teeth and muscle tone.... A sign that ou must be successful to wear a great watch .....all far too deep and heavy ...

I too own a few Rolex , JLC , Panerai Plus a few and really don't give a monkeys who notices and where or when I wear them , I buy and own what I like and am facinated by the beauty of the mechanics be it cheap (vintage Orient and Seiko also owned) or expensive. If you have to get this deep then choose another hobby really just enjoy what you have what ever it is....í ½í¸„


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

simons194 said:


> Blimey this is a lively one ...
> 
> Good hair ,teeth and muscle tone.... A sign that ou must be successful to wear a great watch .....


I guess these types of threads always do turn out lively. Spicy, even...

In fact, allow me to add a couple of finely chopped bhut jolokias of my own into the mix...



jonbkk said:


> I have Rolexes and I wear them when I'm going to common places such as the market where every clerk and sales lady knows Rolex. In every other circumstance I wear an Audemars, a Patek, a JLC. I also wear a Rolex when I travel internationally because, compared to better watches, they are inexpensive so losing one isn't a big thing.
> 
> Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.
> 
> P.S. I'm used to the hate so bring it on.


So it appears that you deliberately and premeditavely wear the brand that you believe will get (you) recognised more easily when in, to use your own words, "common places".

My question would be: perhaps you would enlighten us why you choose to do this?



jonbkk said:


> Twice, when dressed down and taking the children to the park, I have be accused of wearing a fake Rolex. People who make such comments should be ignored as they don't have the social intelligence to see other signs of success such as my dental work, my hair style, my muscle tone, etc..... I don't want to seem a snob but it is a good idea to learn the signs of a successful person.


It also appears that you view a combination of good dental work, nice hair and fine muscle tone as signs of success. What on earth is that view if it isn't pre-judged and un-healthily prejudiced in some way as well as entirely lacking in "social intelligence"?



jonbkk said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting perspective. I'm a scruffy git, overweight and have no hair. How would you judge me? Incorrectly, I'm sure, according to your own rules of life.
> ...





jonbkk said:


> I didn't make the rules, I just have to abide by them.


Sadly, though, it appears that you don't abide by the same rules that you would foist onto other people.

Cheerz

Mark H

PS. Please do not view this post as "hate". I do not hate. It is merely dispassionate and insightful commentary...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jonbkk has "left the building" :wink2:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jonbkk has "left the building" :wink2:


Squash the troll!


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jonbkk has "left the building" :wink2:


 :rofl:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadly bobbymonks original post was quite a sensible one but as usual when discussing Rolex things seem to get silly.

The posts on this page seem to me to be the most sensible & JoT sums up my experience & opinion nicely.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

JoT said:


> These threads make me laugh, I have come across all sorts of Rolex owners in my time, so many in fact I usually dismiss the Rolex stereotype often promoted on forums.
> 
> Much of the stereotyping seems to come from people who have never owned a Rolex or have claimed they have owned many Rolexes (but of course don't have any now because they are rubbish)
> 
> ...


Wise words indeed, but I would suggest to the former SAS soldier that maybe it's time for a new crystal...........from a safe distance of course.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Pob said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > These threads make me laugh, I have come across all sorts of Rolex owners in my time, so many in fact I usually dismiss the Rolex stereotype often promoted on forums.
> ...


I met him in Mozambique two years ago and had a few beers at sunset overlooking the Zambezi River whilst chatting about Africa. A really nice and very interesting bloke, he wouldn't be drawn in talking much about the Bush War and when he skirted around his regiment I guessed it was the SAS and asked him outright. He bought the watch at the end of the war as his unit was issued with Rolex, he wanted one of his own. He told me he bought it in 1980 and only serviced it once when it stopped!

It was also a very good sunset :yes:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Rolexes used to be issued to certain pilots, the SBS too... going back to WW2. Don't know nowadays though.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Bond, do you mix the vodka with the red bull AND the Black Tower...lol


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jonbkk has "left the building" :wink2:


I just couldn't get this out of my mind yesterday. :lol:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

newwy said:


> Bond, do you mix the vodka with the red bull AND the Black Tower...lol


I was also wondering this!

Proper hardcore!! ;-)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AVO said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jonbkk has "left the building" :wink2:
> ...


In this instance think angry little computer geek and you would be far nearer the mark  funny how he never posted pictures of his Pateks and Audermars


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

For jonbkk ....... enjoy


----------



## bradders3752 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bumped into a friend of mine last night who has just bought herself a used Rolex, shame she was wearing it like an ill fitting bracelet, and the reason that she had bought it was because her favourite celebrity in the last OK magazine that she looked at was wearing the same watch. :wallbash:

I would never say no to owning a rolex but I think that the problem at the minute is that there are a of celebs with bad taste wearing the watch primarily as a piece of jewellery/statement encouraging others to do the same.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I don't think I have the taste, reserve, gentility or je ne sais quoi to wear a watch from a company that could produce a watch like this below, to be honest. ....

Seriously though I like to think I'm relatively well off and have been fairly successful in a few of my exploits over the years but to be honest, I'm not that keen on their produce.

I have an early Rolex sub that was renovated by the chief technician of Rolex in the UK, who was a drinking and snooker playing buddy of mine a while back, and I keep it for that reason alone.... In fact he offered me his annual staff discount one year if I wanted it, to buy myself another model and I declined it as there was nothing in their range I wanted and I didn't just want to capitalise on a re-sale, as he was a friend.

I think some Rolex owners need to realise that not everyone likes the style of the brand and are not just saying they don't out of something that they perceive as jealousy. Really, there's very few of their offerings I like...... although I obviously appreciate that they are a historic brand that has given much to the industry over the years.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

artistmike said:


> I don't think I have the taste, reserve, gentility or je ne sais quoi to wear a watch from a company that could produce a watch like this below, to be honest. ....
> 
> Seriously though I like to think I'm relatively well off and have been fairly successful in a few of my exploits over the years but to be honest, I'm not that keen on their produce.
> 
> ...


Now, that's not exactly your typical example though is it. 

Slightly modified too, perhaps?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bradders3752 said:


> Bumped into a friend of mine last night who has just bought herself a used Rolex, shame she was wearing it like an ill fitting bracelet, and the reason that she had bought it was because her favourite celebrity in the last OK magazine that she looked at was wearing the same watch. :wallbash:
> 
> I would never say no to owning a rolex but I think that the problem at the minute is that there are a of celebs with bad taste wearing the watch primarily as a piece of jewellery/statement encouraging others to do the same.


I don't know why that's a problem and you could equally argue that by wearing a Rolex they have good taste. There is a certain inverse snobbery about people who criticise others because they saw a watch in OK and don't actually appreciate the heritage or mechanical wonders of a watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Pob said:


> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I have the taste, reserve, gentility or je ne sais quoi to wear a watch from a company that could produce a watch like this below, to be honest. ....
> ...


Indeed, and all higher end watch brands do the same, if there is a market for it why not produce it?

Rolex produce plenty of simple watches as well, no better example than the Explorer


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

JoT said:


> Pob said:
> 
> 
> > artistmike said:
> ...


That's what I call class.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

danoafc said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > Bond, do you mix the vodka with the red bull AND the Black Tower...lol
> ...


I'll sling anything down my neck :lol: :lol:

While waiting for the Sunday dinner to cook we just popped a bottle of fizz and kicked off with a few shots. The opposite end of the scale this time, four for a quid in Home Bargains !!










As JOT quite correctly observed I'm as far away from the Rolex owner stereotype as your likely to get.

:grin:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Pob said:


> Now, that's not exactly your typical example though is it.
> 
> Slightly modified too, perhaps?


 Funnily enough my friend's job, amongst others, was to oversee in the company, precisely that type of modification for various clients. He was often going down to Hatton Garden to purchase diamonds etc. for his casework staff to modify standard models, sometimes even for some members of the Royal Family who liked something a bit out of the ordinary.

As I said earlier though Pob, that one of yours is a classic piece of design that I really like of theirs. As always, no one designer can be totally right all the time, or wrong either...


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't see why it matters what piece you wear or how you wear it, if someone can afford to have a diamond encrusted piece of bling on their wrist then that's entirely their choice. It matters not if I, or anyone else see's that as bad taste.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all. Just ask my other half :lol:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Dirty Habitz said:


> I don't see why it matters what piece you wear or how you wear it, if someone can afford to have a diamond encrusted piece of bling on their wrist then that's entirely their choice. It matters not if I, or anyone else see's that as bad taste.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all. Just ask my other half :lol:


I totally agree. ..... about the bling that is, I haven't seen your boat-race yet . ....


----------



## robinhood (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't know that owning a certain watch, dental work and hairstyle was the measure of a man, by any stretch of imagination. Heroes don't spend that much time looking at themselves. What about the stength of a heart, the goodness of a soul, the determination to make the world a better place? What a bitter man indeed, who is unable to see any deeper than his own muscle tone, desperately seeking approval.

Roosevelt had crooked teeth and no muscle tone... Einstein had a famous disregard for hairstyle. The list, of course, goes on. Berlusconi, on the other hand, owns a Rolex, has perfect teeth, and works very hard on his year-round tan.

Re-read "If", by Rudyard Kipling. Where would it be if it read "If you're spending enough on your dental work, your hairstyle and your watch, you'll be a man, my son". That little man will be destroyed by the first gust of adverse wind that messes his beloved hairdo. But the type is too prone to ridicule to worry: it must happen all the time )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m an aging ex-hippy & generally a scruffy bugger, the last time I dressed up was when I got married 30 years ago. The last time I wore a tie (though no suit) was when I helped carry my eldest sisters coffin at her funeral, something that caused my family no small amusement. I buy all my clothes online & refuse to pay more then around Â£30 for any item, well ok, I just bought a pair of boots for Â£35, I drive a Daewoo Matiz 800 that I bought new in 2001 which suits my needs perfectly. As many here will know I own quite a few watches including a couple of Rolex & generally don`t give a flying fig what others think :tease:

By normal standards the rest of my family have been more `successful` then I, lets just say the value of some of their houses is at least ten times that of mine.At the reception follow my sister`s funeral I was chatting to my eldest brother & brother-in-law,they were commenting on the watches they were wearing, one had a 1950s Oris the other a similar vintage Rotary, say`s it all really


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Sounds sensible Mac... I never indulge in stereotyping Rolex wearers as I know full well there isn't a stereotype. I just wish that some Rolex owners wouldn't stereotype Non-Rolex owners either, and describe them as "jealous" or "poor and jealous" or all the other things they come out with and just realise it actually is possible not to have Rolex as their brand of choice, for all sorts of valid reasons. ....


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As many here will know I own quite a few watches including a couple of Rolex & generally don`t give a flying fig what others think :tease:
> 
> At the reception follow my sister`s funeral I was chatting to my eldest brother & brother-in-law,they were commenting on the watches they were wearing, one had a 1950s Oris the other a similar vintage Rotary, say`s it all really


And I think that's the right way to look at. IMO life's too short to care how other people choose to judge you, nor spend time trying to impress others with a watch, car or anything else. Besides, if say you own a Rolex, JLC, B&M, Panerai, Hamilton, Tissot, Seiko, Pulsar, Citizen and Timex and wear them all, how can anyone claim they can judge what kind of person you are? :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach IS a bit odd its a psych nurse thing.

Odd people Join the profession and they become (much) odder over time.

Apart from me of Course..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach IS a bit odd its a psych nurse thing.
> 
> Odd people Join the profession and they become (much) odder over time.


So true, I could tell you things that would make your hair curl* 

*well not you Gaz obviously, you know what it`s like 



> Apart from me of Course..


Yeah, right! 

Admit it Gaz, you`re as mad as a football supporter







:lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > mach IS a bit odd its a psych nurse thing.
> ...


mad as a box of frogs me mate.

TBH its more that behaviour no matter how outlandish Just gets a raised eyebrow if that. l cant remember the Last time l was Shocked


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Oh yes, I know that feeling very well


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i think the problem faced by most rolex owners at the moment is that bond has lowered the brand image by about 99.999% :lol: , prices will rise again when bond starts posting pics of the tag (if he still has it) .


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

pugster said:


> i think the problem faced by most rolex owners at the moment is that bond has lowered the brand image by about 99.999% :lol: , prices will rise again when bond starts posting pics of the tag (if he still has it) .


I know its said tongue in cheek but to be honest (And dont take offence) I would say Bond may well be a fair representative of a Rolex wearer. As I kid I always though of a Rolex wearer as a bit of a del boy or working class bloke done good. getting older the image I kind of had was of a drug dealer (The more gold on the watch the better) But either way in the mind of most people there is probably no other watch that has such a lasting image as a Rolex. Its rather comical to think that there are people sitting around gnashing their teeth in jealousy at someone wearing a Rolex as the vast majority of people either couldnt care less or wouldnt recognise a Rolex if they fell over one.

Watches are like cars or anything else of a reasonable amount of value. They are respected by a fellow enthusiast but to the general public they are just a functional object that does a job. I dont have any great interest in cars but remember once being with a friend when we came across someone with a high end motor. The two of them were chatting away about this car and after the bloke went away my friend was going on to me about how good the car was. To be honest to me it just looked like any other car as I wasnt particularly interested. Thats how most people view watches.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree with the above - my Father in Law bought a Rolex from a looky-looky man in Thailand, and he was very proud of it. When he showed me, it was barely recognisable as a watch, let alone anything Rolex had ever produced. It was literally a cheap quartz watch, with the word "Rolex" printed on the dial (and no other signing). Without a doubt, it was the worst fake Rolex I've ever seen, and yet he was convinced that it would fool people at the golf club (which tells you all you need to know, that and the fact that my in-laws are from, and still live in Cheshire). I managed to dissuade him from wearing it there, as I'd imagine there are golfists, especially Cheshire golfists, who actually own Rolex watches.

The point is, the way that the majority, the vast majority of the population recognise a Rolex is because it says "Rolex" on the dial.

Rolex has a terrific variety of models, and as long as you can afford them (not forgetting that to most people, Â£100 is a lot to spend on a watch) Rolex pretty much has a watch for you. I love the Air King, and I love the non-date subs. Simple, elegant and unfussy. Most people wouldn't notice them at all, and that's fine with me, I wear my watches for me and me alone. If you (or your rapper friend) want to be noticed, Rolex will handle that for you too.

So, in the minds of the masses, it's an expensive watch, and maybe a little bit flash, a little bit brash, in reality, there isn't an image as such, not a single one anyway - there are a number of different images for different wearers. That's the beauty of it, and that's the genius of Rolex marketing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

I recall being in work once discussing watches when I colleague showed his Rolex Sub. Someone asked "That must have cost a few grand" The bloke said "Yeah and the rest" Then one of the girls leaned over and showed her watch and said "Yeah and this cost a tenner from Asda!"

Point being, nobody except a handful of people could really give a toss about whats on your wrist.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The only people who seem to care what you are wearing are those with a stereotypical view of Rolex wearers 

The watch I get most comments on is an orange dial Doxa ... "ooh it is orange" or "that's nice I like the colour" :lol:


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

In tonight's Evening Standard Business pages, it reported that Rolex is still the No.1 Brand ahead of Apple, Microsoft, Starbucks and Google etc. There was no other watch brand in the top 20 IIRC. I don't know what this actually means though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pugster said:


> i think the problem faced by most rolex owners at the moment is that bond has lowered the brand image by about 99.999% :lol: ) .


 :lol: :lol:



robert75 said:


> I know its said tongue in cheek but to be honest (And dont take offence) I would say Bond may well be a fair representative of a Rolex wearer. As I kid I always though of a Rolex wearer as a bit of a del boy or working class bloke done good.


In my experience the Del Boys and two bit drug dealers of the world wear fakes 

As for the working class bloke having done ok by himself, that may be a bit nearer the mark.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

lilolee said:


> In tonight's Evening Standard Business pages, it reported that Rolex is still the No.1 Brand ahead of Apple, Microsoft, Starbucks and Google etc. There was no other watch brand in the top 20 IIRC. I don't know what this actually means though.


The article that I saw was for "UKSuperbrands" whatever they are. The list included Facebook in 14th place and Kellogs in 9th?

Perhaps a more representative list of top brands is the Interbrand one of global brands?

On Interbrand's top 100 there are no "pure" watch brands and unsurprisingly Coca-Cola tops it!

Perhaps the members of a watch forum are not the best judges of the significance of what an individual chooses to wear on their wrist?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > i think the problem faced by most rolex owners at the moment is that bond has lowered the brand image by about 99.999% :lol: ) .
> ...


I wasnt calling you a del boy or drug dealer Bond 

From what I have seen though the second group tend to wear pretty good high value Rolex watches


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't understand how this lists of best/coolest/most valuable/most admired/etc., brands that appear in the marketing trade press and national press can genuinely reflect any objective measurement. IMO it's mostly just an excuse for a press release 

What I do find interesting is how much debate is always sparked whenever the image and reputation of Rolex is discussed (not just on here); who buys them and why, what a 'typical' wearer does for a living, what TV characters would wear one, the psychology of the wearer, the merits or otherwise of individual models, etc, etc, and all very passionately one way or the other :boxing: . I think you wouldn't get this with any other make of watch - not even Timex (I like Timexes Mel ). It's certainly better than being a watch make that is largely ignored because as Oscar Wilde once said; "the only thing worse than be talked about is not being talked about" :wink1:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > i think the problem faced by most rolex owners at the moment is that bond has lowered the brand image by about 99.999% :lol: ) .
> ...


I would agree that Bond is actually a typical Rolex wearer, when I met him I thought, hardworking guy knows what he likes, not the least bit pretentious, Cool guy.


----------



## stickymcglue (Feb 8, 2013)

I have never liked Rolex watches...But I have mates that love them. Personally I only really like Breitling for high end watches and have the Avenger Skyland which is superb but my previous Colt was not that good if I am honest.... Also being honest against I do not like the imageof Rolex, i know this should not matter but I am weak.. :sleepy: It noting to do with the sea of fakes as I ignore all that but I guess they are just "not me"


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Still don't really understand this 'I can't buy one because of the Image of Rolex' thing. You can make it say what you want. I presume by picking owners whose image you don't like whilst ignorring the many others that you might like along with ignorring the aesthetics & quality of the actual product.

If it's 'a celebrity' thing then: Che Guevara wore a Rolex, the Daili Lama has worn one for years, Simon Cowell & Bruce Williss wear Breitlings, Peter Mandelson & Nicholas Sarkozy wear Pateks.

Given those names & ignorring all else I would only buy a Rolex. In fact I bought my Rolex Explorer 1 because it was what I liked & could afford at the time. I'm not bothered that I might meet someone I don't like wearing a Rolex, I'll meet others that I do like wearing one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My next watch will be a "genuine quartz", as advertised on our favourite auction website.:wink1:

I suspect it may be another G10, but who knows? 

Take it easy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Seriously chaps who cares? Are they good watches? Yes. Are they as expensive as nearly every other high end watch company? Yes.

Therefore if you like one and have the cash to hand get it. Sod what anyone else thinks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you like it & can afford it buy it, if not don`t, simples!

ldman:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I haven't read this thread, it's now 9 pages long, should I? Will I learn anything new?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

No Mark, I think you won't - just a bit of fun I think and interesting to see such heated debate about a brand, rather than a specific watch... :good: It doesn't do to take things too seriously (I try not to anyway)...and Rolex itself agrees;










I bet Che never had this one







:wink2:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Stinch said:


> Still don't really understand this 'I can't buy one because of the Image of Rolex' thing. You can make it say what you want. I presume by picking owners whose image you don't like whilst ignorring the many others that you might like along with ignorring the aesthetics & quality of the actual product.
> 
> If it's 'a celebrity' thing then: Che Guevara wore a Rolex, the Daili Lama has worn one for years, Simon Cowell & Bruce Williss wear Breitlings, Peter Mandelson & Nicholas Sarkozy wear Pateks.
> 
> Given those names & ignorring all else I would only buy a Rolex. In fact I bought my Rolex Explorer 1 because it was what I liked & could afford at the time. I'm not bothered that I might meet someone I don't like wearing a Rolex, I'll meet others that I do like wearing one.


Fully agree with the idea of ' what I liked and could afford at the time'. This sums up watch owning for me totally.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

MarkF said:


> I haven't read this thread, it's now 9 pages long, should I? Will I learn anything new?


The meaning of life is on page 4 

On page 5 half way down is the road map to world peace

Oh and there is some stuff about some watch brand in there too.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I've never owned a Rolex - but I've always wanted a Datejust, one with a gold bezel and bi-metal jubilee bracelet.

I think it stems from when when I was a kid in the early 80's and the rise of the Yuppies. They all seemed to have Rolex watches, drive Porsches and drink champagne. For a kid from a working class background in a northern town, these guys seemed to live in a different world. A world that I wanted to swap with mine.

Fast forward 30 years and I now see those people as what they really were - vulgar consumers of wealth that they didn't earn.

But I'd still like a nice Datejust ;-)


----------

